# time to say goodbye

## root_tux_linux

So...

Nach reiflicher überlegung hab ich mich dafür entschieden Gentoo in den Ruhestand zu schicken.

Gentoo war 5 Jahre lang ein treuer und zuverflässiger Begleiter.

Ich hab mit mit Portage, den Runlevels + rc-updates, der einfachen Config und dem Lifestil gefreut.

Gentoo ist spitze keine Frage, aber im moment zieht es mich mal zu Binary Distrubtionen.

Was mich an Gentoo ab und an gestört hat war das die Config-Files verschoben wurden oder einfach umbenannt und heute als ich ein "emerge -v blender" ausführt gab es mir den Rest mit einer Fehlermeldung.

Gentoo ist und bleibt unvergleichbar, es wird immer einen Platz in meinem Herzen haben.

Vielleicht ändere ich ja nach einiger Zeit meine Meinung wieder und Gentoo hat dann auch wieder einen Platz auf meinem Rechner?

Sobald Azureus fertig geladen hat, werd ich mein Gentoo löschen und wechsle entweder zu Arch oder KUbuntu.

Ich denke der Community und dem tollen Entwicklerteam von Gentoo.

Macht weiter so!

----------

## amne

Nachdem du dich ja durchaus positiv geäussert hast, warum überhaupt der Wechsel? Keine Lust mehr dem Compiler zuzusehen?  :Wink: 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass wohin es dich auch verschlägt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Das compilieren nicht...

Das man bei einer Source Distrubtion compilieren muss ist ja klar.

Es war das verschieben der Config-Files, die Fehlermeldungen ab und an, die kleinen Bugs in letzter Zeit.

z.B. Hab ich heute den Backup Server der damals mit Gentoo 1.4 installiert wurd geupdatetn, kaum war das baselayout geupgradet ging die hälfte nicht weil die Config-Files nach /etc/conf.d verschoben wurden.

Wenn ich Gentoo nicht spitze finden würde, wär ich nicht solange hängen geblieben, aber im moment zieht es mich woanders hin.

Vielleicht auch nur eine Phase, weil im moment bei mir alles drunter und drüber ist.  :Wink: 

Nicht falsch verstehen... Bugs etc... gibts überall klar, aber wie gesagt bei mir ist momentan das totale Chaos im Leben. ^^

----------

## mrsteven

Der kommt zurück...  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Mach dir nen Backup von Gentoo, dann hast du es einfacher mit der Entscheidung zurück zu kommen  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Dass mit den sich aenderen Config-Files geht zumindest nicht anders, Gentoo hat zwar feste Releases, aber Portage fliesst ja permanent, Ubuntu huepft dagegen. Um es mal so zu vergleichen.

----------

## nikaya

Viel Erfolg mit Deiner neuen Distri.

Habe auch ein wenig mit anderen experimentiert,Arch hat mir gut gefallen.Dort gibt es auch ein Buildsystem falls Dir mal nach Compilermeldungen ist .   :Laughing:  (K)Ubuntu hat mich überhaupt nicht begeistern können,genauso wenig wie Suse,STX oder VectorLinux.

Mich zieht es immer wieder zu Gentoo hin,ich glaube ich bin süchtig.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Der Rat von Finswimmer mit dem Backup ist nicht schlecht.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab schon:

Redhat, Fedora, CentOS, Arch, Slackware, X/K/Ubuntu, Suse, OpenSuse,  ALT, Vida Linux OS, FreeSpire, Knoppix, Slax, Systemrescue,  Kanotix, Mythdora, MPIS, KnoppMyth, Debian und  Gentoo bei Linux...

Bei BSD waren es FreeBSD, DesktopBSD, OpenBSD, PC-BSD und DragonFlyBSD...

Sonst noch Zeta RC1, Solaris 10, OpenDarwin...

Bei MS  MS-Dos, 3,11, 95b, 98, 98SE, 2k, XP Home, XP Prof Corp

Meine Favoriten waren stehts Gentoo, Slackware, Arch und seit neustem Kubuntu.

Gentoo hab ich dann eben 5 Jahre durchgezogen... Slack, Arch und Kubuntu auf dem Notebook.

Heute wollte ich zu Kubuntu wechseln und schon bin ich verärgert ^^

Der Installer kennt kein ReiserFS, also hab ich xfs genommen alles installiert, neustart und siehe da... Grub wurde nicht in den MBR geschrieben obwohl es ja voll automatisch geht  :Wink: 

Desweiteren hab ich bemerkt das mit Spielen und Kubuntu nicht viel ist... Zumindest hab ich weder Enemy Territory noch Americas Army mit aptitude gefunden  :Sad: 

Ich hoff das der Installer bei 6.06.1gefixt wurde sonst nehm ich Arch...

Aber im Forum bleib ich natürlich ^^

----------

## nikaya

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber im Forum bleib ich natürlich ^^

 

Dann fällt auch der Wiedereinstieg später leichter.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo root_tux_linux,

ein bisschen merkwürdig fand ich das ja grade schon mit dem Abschied. Und ich versteh auch nicht so recht warum du nicht einfach erstmal einen Linux-Dualboot einrichtest. Dann kannst du ganz einfach in zwei Welten leben und musst auch nicht grossartig neu anfangen. Diverse Config-Daten kann man ja ganz bequem mitnehmen wie Browsers-Einstellungen,Themes und Emailverzeichnisse etc.

Das ist etwas das ich an Linux so sehr mag. Diesen mehr oder weniger Modularen aufbau den ich bei MS eigentlich vermisse.

Da kann man nicht einfach mal den Fenstermanager wechsel :) Oder den halben Systemkern. Also so meinte ich das.

Das mit den Config-Dateien ist auch halb so wild wenn man regelmässig ein Update macht. Tut man dies nicht ist es wirklich sehr mühsam mehr als 100 Dateien mittels etc-update zu überarbeiten. Gibt es da eigentlich ein Schickimicki-Tool für?

Find ich toll das du noch im Forum bleiben willst :) Denn ich erinnere mich an den ein oder anderen Hilfreichen Tip von dir.

Nun aber nochmal zu Gentoo, und was ich immer schon mal sagen wollte. (root_tux_Linux's komplimentable Einführung hat michjetzt ein wenig angeregt)

Gentoo hat wie ich finde den Vorzug das man als Neuling gut damit Zurecht kommt. Es verfügt über eine ausgezeichnete Dokumentation in der man nicht nur alles Nachschlagen kann, sondern auch noch viele Hintergrundinformationen bekommt und eine menge Lernt (wenn man will). Will man nichts lernen, fragt man im Forum nach oder klappert die Howtos simple ab und es funktioniert :)

Vielleicht haben sich Suse, Debian und Co mittlerweile gebessert - aber es hat mich damals in den Wahnsinn getrieben abhängigkeiten aufzulösen. Oder ein Howto zu finden in dem stand wie man Software installiert die nicht im apt-get ist oder wie man dort neue Server hinzufügt...

Naja auf jedenfall eine ganze Menge komplikationen. Für gentoo gabs da immer ein Howto, aber ich hatte da noch Debian :)

Wie bist du eigentlich zu Gentoo gekommen?

Zum Abschluss wünsch ich dir einfach noch viel spaß mit deiner neuen Distribution.

----------

## amne

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Das mit den Config-Dateien ist auch halb so wild wenn man regelmässig ein Update macht. Tut man dies nicht ist es wirklich sehr mühsam mehr als 100 Dateien mittels etc-update zu überarbeiten. Gibt es da eigentlich ein Schickimicki-Tool für?

 

Ich persönlich schwöre auf dispatch-conf, welches man so konfigurieren kann, dass alle unangetasteten Dateien automatisch überschrieben werden, wodurch man sich nur mehr mit den wenigen handangepassten rumschlagen muss. Es gibt eh einige Threads dazu im Forum, bei Bedarf kann ich auch meine Config noch raussuchen.

----------

## Ampheus

@amne:

Das wäre mal was. etc-update gut und schön, aber endlich mal ein "intelligentes" tool wäre mal was. (hab schon öfter von dispatch-conf gehört, aber mich nie wirklich damit befasst) Wenn du deine config mal hier reinstellen könntest, vielleicht sogar mit einem Link zu nem howto, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

```
#

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?

# (yes or no)

use-rcs=yes

# Diff for display

# %s old file

# %s new file

#diff="diff -Nu %s %s | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

diff="colordiff -Nu %s %s| less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

#pager="less -R --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

# Diff for interactive merges.

# %s output file

# %s old file

# %s new file

merge="sdiff -d --suppress-common-lines --output=%s %s %s"

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=yes

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=yes

# Per-session log file of changes made to configuration files

#log-file=/var/log/dispatch-conf.log
```

Evtl musst du noch app-text/rcs installieren und dann kanns losgehen.

Zum mergen von Files verwende ich sdiff, das kann natürlich nach persönlichem Geschmack geändert werden.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Jup Gentoo ist genial, die Community ist freundlich, die Wikis sind gut, Portage extrem geil...

Dualboot mit zwei Linux seh ich für überflüssig....Aber hab Backup von Gentoo.

Wobei ich seit 2 Tagen Kubuntu jetzt nicht nur auf dem Notebook sondern auch auf der Haupkiste wo Gentoo drauf hatte. Hier arbeite ich viel mehr, installier mehr, stell mehr ein usw usw.

Muss sagen bin enttäuscht...

1. GUI-Installer kennt kein Resierfs

2. ATI Treiber sind veraltet und haben noch das problem mit ABI und neuen XOrg versionen

3. Das System ist einiges fetter

4. Die Wiki's bzw Tuts meiner meinung ein bisschen komisch. z.B. wird da empfholen die Kiste komplett neu zu starten wenn man z.B. Nvidia oder ATI Treiber installiert.  Das schöne an Linux ist doch das es Modular ist, also wieso Reboots empfehlen?

5. Adept schmiert häufig ab

6. Im Kubuntu Forum wussten sie nicht mal was DRM ist 

7. pype schmiert ab wenn man neue Projekte erstellt

Ich hab ja mein Backup für alle Fälle und überleg schon seit 1 Tag ob ichs nicht nutze lol

----------

## deejay

ich wollte vor langer Zeit auch mal auf eine andere Distri umsteigen. Aber ich habe es nie länger geschafft als ein paar Tage. Bin immer wieder zu Gentoo zurück, weil ich mich damit einfach wohler fühle  :Smile: 

Also ich kann nur sagen, alle die Gentoo nutzen oder genutzt haben und auf was anderes umsteigen, kommen alle wieder  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Also ich kann nur sagen, alle die Gentoo nutzen oder genutzt haben und auf was anderes umsteigen, kommen alle wieder 

 

Dann bin ich wohl die Ausnahme dieser Regel... ...Moment, ich bin ja noch hier  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   Also ich kann nur sagen, alle die Gentoo nutzen oder genutzt haben und auf was anderes umsteigen, kommen alle wieder  
> 
> Dann bin ich wohl die Ausnahme dieser Regel... ...Moment, ich bin ja noch hier 

 

Eine richtige Regel ist es ja nicht  :Smile:  Aber ich schätze mal, dass es bei den meisten so ist.  :Wink: 

Aber es ist schon schwierig, sich von Gentoo zu trennen, wenn man es jahrelang genutzt hat. Mir ging es zumindest so, das mir irgendwas gefehlt hat. Deshalb wieder das Backup eingespielt und wohlgefühlt  :Very Happy: 

Das ganze ging glaube 2 Mal, jetzt bleibe ich dabei  :Very Happy:  Nur auf meinen Lappi kommt ne andere Distri drauf, weil mir da das kompilieren zu lange dauern würde  :Smile:  obwohl auch da schon gentoo drauf war und ein Backup vorhanden ist ^^

Gruß

deejay

----------

## nikaya

[quote="deejay"][quote="sirro"] *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ganze ging glaube 2 Mal, jetzt bleibe ich dabei  Nur auf meinen Lappi kommt ne andere Distri drauf, weil mir da das kompilieren zu lange dauern würde  obwohl auch da schon gentoo drauf war und ein Backup vorhanden ist ^^
> 
> 

 

Was ich schon immer mal fragen wollte:

Hat schon mal jemand VLOS benutzt?Ist ja gentoo-basiert und soll nun auch eigene Binary Repositories haben.

Für ein Laptop wäre es nicht schlecht:Man kann die liebgewonnenen Kommandos und Tools weiter benutzen,nur mit Binaries.

Schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich bekomm gleich die Kriese  :Sad: 

Jetzt hab ich Kubuntu wieder gelöscht und Arch installiert..

Arch ist geil aber.........

Es hat keine gesplitterten Pakete  :Sad: 

Ich so "pacman -sS kopete" nix ist kein kopete!

Ich so "pacman -sS kdenetwork" toll............ 10000 Pakete die ich nicht brauche kommen mit.

*heul ich will zu meinem Gentoo*

----------

## firefly

moep wieso willst du dann wechseln  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab ja gewechselt 3 Tage und jetzt dreh ich durch lol

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich an Gentoo ab und an gestört hat war das die Config-Files verschoben wurden oder einfach umbenannt und heute als ich ein "emerge -v blender" ausführt gab es mir den Rest mit einer Fehlermeldung.

 

Nach meinen rp-pppoe -> ppp-Spielchen heute und den veralteten Beschreibungen, alten Configdateien und Skripten kann ich das verstehen. Aber: wieviel Zeit hast Du jetzt schon in die anderen Distris gesteckt?   :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Was mich an Gentoo ab und an gestört hat war das die Config-Files verschoben wurden oder einfach umbenannt und heute als ich ein "emerge -v blender" ausführt gab es mir den Rest mit einer Fehlermeldung. 
> 
> Nach meinen rp-pppoe -> ppp-Spielchen heute und den veralteten Beschreibungen, alten Configdateien und Skripten kann ich das verstehen. Aber: wieviel Zeit hast Du jetzt schon in die anderen Distris gesteckt?  

 

Zuviel bin voll unzufrieden  :Sad: 

Hab sogar unter KUbuntu den Kernel gebacken weil mir langweilig war lol

http://www.2blabla.ch/stuff/boot.asf

----------

## nikaya

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich bekomm gleich die Kriese 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich Kubuntu wieder gelöscht und Arch installiert..
> 
> Arch ist geil aber.........
> ...

 

Ja,finde ich an Arch auch ein wenig nervig.Wenn ich das richtig im Arch-Forum verstanden habe 

1)  kann Pacman nicht (wie Portage)  Pakete aus einem Tarball extrahieren

2) wollen die Developer es auch nicht ändern,

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ich bekomm gleich die Kriese 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich Kubuntu wieder gelöscht und Arch installiert..
> 
> Arch ist geil aber.........
> ...

 

Na toll und nach 3 Tagen bin ich wieder bei Gentoo *lol*

Super Reise, super Aufwand und Zeit verlust für nix und wieder nix lol

----------

## nikaya

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na toll und nach 3 Tagen bin ich wieder bei Gentoo *lol*
> 
> Super Reise, super Aufwand und Zeit verlust für nix und wieder nix lol

 

Die Erfahrung muß jeder wohl mal machen.Dann weiß man was man an seinem Gentoo hat.

Wer sagte es weiter oben noch?

 *Quote:*   

> Der kommt zurück

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S.Warum kein Dualboot und dann ab und zu mal in was anderes reinschauen?Mach ich auch manchmal,man will ja wissen was die anderen Distris so treiben (um dann wieder zu sehen das Gentoo es besser kann).

----------

## c_m

Schnickschnack! Zum nur mal reinsehen Kannst VMWare nutzen.

Werd mir bei Zeiten noch mal nen Hilfsserver auf meinem Winblödrechner (zum Zocken) in ne VMWare bauen. [und wenn ich denn mal demnächst ne neue SATA Platte habe gibts nen DUalboot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mc-max

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich schon immer mal fragen wollte:
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand VLOS benutzt?Ist ja gentoo-basiert und soll nun auch eigene Binary Repositories haben.
> ...

 

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, doch an die haben die binaries nicht frei verfügbar. Nur für club-Mitglieder. Was auch immer das heißen soll. Aber vielleicht hat einer Ahnung wie man doch an sie ran kommen kann?

Gruß

max

----------

## nikaya

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Schnickschnack! Zum nur mal reinsehen Kannst VMWare nutzen.
> 
> 

 

Ich habe 2-3 Partitionen immer zum rumtesten,die nehme ich lieber als Vmware.Ist schneller installiert und läuft auch flüssiger.

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, doch an die haben die binaries nicht frei verfügbar. Nur für club-Mitglieder. Was auch immer das heißen soll. Aber vielleicht hat einer Ahnung wie man doch an sie ran kommen kann?
> 
> 

 

Naja,wenn ich Clubmitgliedschaft höre sträuben sich meine Nackenhaare.Steh ich überhaupt nicht drauf und wiederspricht auch meinem Verständnis von Open Source.

Auf der HP erfährt man relativ wenig,habe nur bei einem Versandanbieter folgenden Satz gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> New binary repository avaiable for everyone using emerge -gk package

 

Quelle:http://www.iso4linux.com/product_info.php/products_id/1341

Wird jetzt aber ein wenig Off-Topic.Ich werds mal irgendwann einfach austesten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Am Ende kommt man immer zurück..mittlerweile hab sogar ich es begriffen  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Also könnte sich meine Theorie, bzw. die aufgestellte Regel doch bestätigen  :Very Happy:  hehe

----------

## hoernerfranz

servus leutz,

will mich hiermit erstmal ausklinken hier - nicht dass ich nun generell ne abneigung gegen gentoo hätte   :Wink:   - aber es ist einfach so, dass es mir zu aufwendig geworden ist...

bin mittlerweile zu (k)ubuntu gewechselt und muss sagen es ist einfach weniger arbeit  :Very Happy:  .

zu oft ging irgendwas nach nem 'emerge -u world' nicht mehr (tv,sound,kpilot,scanner) - zwar hab ich es immer wieder (auch dank des forums hier - dickes lob und danke an der stelle   :Very Happy:  ) hinbekommen,

aber es ist mir wie gesagt zu aufwendig geworden.

ok, man soll niemals 'nie wieder' sagen - vllt. komm ich ja bald mal wieder zurück, aber jetzt erstmal:

ciao.

----------

## think4urs11

hoernerfranz hier angehangen

viel Spaß und Erfolg da drüben - man sieht sich wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> viel Spaß und Erfolg da drüben - man sieht sich wieder 

 

so wirds wohl kommen - irgendwann  :Very Happy: 

hab jedenfalls aufm desktop pc die gentoo partition erstma stehen lassen...

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> zu oft ging irgendwas nach nem 'emerge -u world' nicht mehrzu oft ging irgendwas nach nem 'emerge -u world' nicht mehr

 

Das ist's wert ;-)

----------

## nikaya

Der wird auch wiederkommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Jo, die kommen alle wieder...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xraver

Spätestens wenn man das gewünschte Programm nicht in einer anderen Distribuin findet oder man mal wieder selber compilieren muss, sehnt man sich wieder nach Gentoo. Die erfachrung habe zumindest ich gemacht  :Wink: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich bekomme auch manchmal nen Rappel, wenn gerade mal wieder was nicht geht. Am schlimmsten sind Pakete, die sich nicht kompilieren lassen. Wenn man da gerade was Neues machen will und man bekommt es einfach nicht fertig.

Mit einer anderen Distribution bin ich aber nie glücklich geworden. Ubuntu: Mir fehlen zu viele Programme und sie sind stellenweise nicht mehr aktuell. Fedora: Da ist  ja gar nichts bei, was man braucht. Bekommt man zwar alles bei Livna, aber da bei Fedora viel mehr am System geändert wird als bei Ubuntu, wird das ganze sehr schnell inkonsistent. Fedora bringt einen neune Kernel, die Anpassungen bei Livna kommen erst danach. Die Installation von Java ist ja ein Horror.

Man muß einfach sagen, Portage ist genial. Weil da alles drin ist, auch mp3 und closed source Treiber, hat man immer ein stimmiges System. Und nicht diese ach so freien Distributionen, die auf dem Desktop nichts taugen und wo man dann alles dranklatscht und sich die Kiste damit zerschießt. Wenn man bei Ubuntu debs verwendet, die nicht im Repositorie drin stehen, da kann man die tollsten Sachen erleben.

Irgendwie komme ich von Gentoo nicht los, aber manchmal könnte ich es.....

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bekomme auch manchmal nen Rappel, wenn gerade mal wieder was nicht geht. Am schlimmsten sind Pakete, die sich nicht kompilieren lassen. Wenn man da gerade was Neues machen will und man bekommt es einfach nicht fertig. 

 

Dafür kann man in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass alle Pakete, die sich auf dem System kompilieren lassen später auch sauber drauf laufen (bis dann wieder ein update irgendwelche "link-level-consistencies" zerbricht und man wieder neukompilieren muss). 

Ich hab zwar nicht so viel Erfahrung mit anderen Distris aber da gabs immer wieder auch mal Programme die nach dem Installieren einfach nicht oder nicht sauber liefen.

----------

## artbody

Ein liebes Hallo an alle hier

Als 

WFZ98 -> Windoof freie Zone seit 98

Ex Suse (4.0 bis 9.1) RedHat(5.0-6.1) und Ex(wenn mein gentoo mit apache usw läuft) Mandrake(2001-(ab 2002 cooker) -2006)

und div anderen auf ner Testpartition..

muss ich jetzt schon sagen daß Gentoo einfach klasse ist.

Klar einiges mehr Arbeit am Anfang aber momentan bin ich überzeugt, daß es sich gelohnt hat .

Das Warum ist schnell gegeben

SuSE noch als GmbH war ok (enlightenment hat funktioniert.. und es waren reichlich Softwarepackete mit dabei)SuSE noch als AG (Hmmm erste Probleme)SuSENovel kein enlightenment kein scite..........

Naja und daß das so nicht funktioniert hat beweißt OpenSuse

Mandrake das selbe Schauerspiel - Seit Mandriva kann man vieles nicht mehr benutzen

die MDV 2007-64 BIT  geht dort gerade als MegaBugrelease raus

Acroreader -> crashed mit xxx errormeldungen (keine Chance den zum Starten zu bringen)

Scite ->  crashed (Scite - selbstcompiliert läuft aber)

xorg immer wieder Probleme mit Fonts und div libs

xterm kann div. fonts nicht einbinden...

und die Liste ist lang  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ärgerlich ist auch, daß bei den meisten Distribs meist per default alle configs zu den Packeten überschrieben werden.

Wenn man da z.B. ein Cookerupdate mit manchmal an die 200 Packete am Tag macht, da entgeht einem dann schnell mal was wichtiges.

Ganz zu Schweigen zum Aufwand, wenn man da eine Standartrelease updatet.

Tage des Suchens warum wohl was auch immer nicht mehr so funktioniert wie man es eingestellt hatte..

Spätestens da frägt man sich, ob es nicht eine bessere Lösung gibt.

Nun ich kam auf 2 Lösungen, entweder man nimmt z.B. sowas wie Debian

oder Gentoo

Also die Lösung bei Gentoo ist genial

Wenn man jeden Tag sein Update macht dann ist das auch nicht die Welt an Arbeit

(ist bei mir bereits als cron drin  :Laughing:  )

Somit reihre ich mich gerne zu den " Der Kommt wieder " ein

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich gehe gar net mehr weg  :Razz: 

----------

